# Eleaf istick



## GerhardpaulFourie (24/10/14)

Hi all, I saw the eleaf istick on the net today... I'm quite impressed by the tiny size for a "box" mod. If I can call it that Anyone have experience using this item? Are they available here?


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-by-eleaf-20w-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-inbound.5738/
www.eciggies.co.za had some, but all sold out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/10/14)

You can also check this thread out, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/istick-by-eleafus.5449/
VapeClub should be getting them in next week sometime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (24/10/14)

Thanks for the replies. I'll have to start writing my letter to santa so long

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/10/14)

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll have to start writing my letter to santa so long



With SAPO's track record, I'd make that an email  
Make sure you tell him about the thread mentioned above, so he can reserve one for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

